# Beamer had a fall :(



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi guys..

Beamer had a bit of a fall this evening. He was in my sister in laws arms and he jumped right out and hit the floor kinda on his side. He yelped for a few seconds and then was pretty quiet. He was sleeping prior to this. So he was very sleepy... after the fall he was very sleepy and didnt want to do anything... not even play with his fav toy.. hmmmm

I'm hoping he is ok.. he does not seem to be in any pain right now?? But i'm sure that fall will leave a bruise of some sort...??

Anyone have any experience with falling?? HELP!!

I'm not sure what to do????????????!!!!!!!!

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Just watch him, if he is eating/drinking/playing/acting normal then I would not worry about. Kid fall off the bed all the time and are not rushed to the doctor. However, if he stops eating/drinking/limping/any thing out of the normal than I would take him to the vet. Good Luck


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*hmmmm*

When we got home he seemed a bit more happy. We played for a bit and he ate half his dinner meal. Now he is sleeping.

I'm a bit of a worry wort... but he did fall from quite high up.. maybe 4 feet or so... I felt sooo BADDDDDD... ughhh

I wanted to take him to the vet, but was not sure.. and everyone told me i'm nuts.. sooo.. hmmmmmm


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Keep a very close eye on him Ryan. When Sam's brother was almost 4 months old he was playing with another pup (Jack Russell) and was slammed pretty hard on the ground. He stopped eating and drinking and became very listless. He had badly brusied his lung. By the time he was taken to the vet (next day) there was too much fluid in his lungs, and poor little Casey didn't make it. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Eh Ryan. Sorry to hear about Beamer and his fall. Radar fell from the couch before right onto his Bean (Head) and was fine. If he's anything like his daddy it'll take more than that to stop him. I hope all is well. Please keep us posted.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Debbie..
Thats pretty sad... hmmm
Well he did eat some.. and played for a bit... but now sleeping.. so I'm not sure what to look for if he isnt doing well?? Would you say that this sounds not to bad? If I took him in, what would the vet be able to do?

Thanks..
Ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beamer will probably be just fine. Casey only slept. Didn't eat or drink. Wasn't interested in anything. They thought that he just over did it playing. The next day his breathing was laboured and a little weasy. Still not eating or drinking. That is when they decided to take him in. If Beamer is still alert and drinking and playing he should be fine. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope all is well!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Beamie*

Well, we decided to take Beamer to the vet after all.. I could tell he was not exactly right.

So turns out he got a slight dislocation of his back leg and a tiny fracture in the ball of the joint. Vet says he should be fine in about a week or so. No surgery or anything required. He gave us some pain meds aswell.

This cost us $385.. unfortunatly we did not get any sort of pet insurance yet. Oh well... This was a learning experience...

He is sleeping right now as the sedative for the xray knocked him out pretty good.

Thanks guys!
Ryan


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I've got my fingers crossed that Beamer is just fine and the only thing bruised is his ego. 

Pepper had a similar experience his first week here. I was standing behind the sofa when Pepper decided to jump from the back of the sofa up into my arms. Either that or he thought he was Velcro and would stick to my chest :suspicious: . Either way, I was talking to my husband and turned at that moment to face him. Pepper bounced off my arm and landed on the tile floor. I freaked. Turns out Pepper was just fine. A little peeved at me for not catching him, but no harm done. 

Hopefully the same will be true for your Beamer.

Wanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Beamer had a bit of a fall this evening. He was in my sister in laws arms and he jumped right out and hit the floor kinda on his side. He yelped for a few seconds and then was pretty quiet. He was sleeping prior to this. So he was very sleepy... after the fall he was very sleepy and didnt want to do anything... not even play with his fav toy.. hmmmm
> 
> ...


I've learned that if something doesn't feel right, get to the vet NOW. I hope he's ok. Gentle hugs to you both.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Get Well soon little Beamer
Lots of licks from Racquet


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Well, we decided to take Beamer to the vet after all.. I could tell he was not exactly right.
> 
> So turns out he got a slight dislocation of his back leg and a tiny fracture in the ball of the joint. Vet says he should be fine in about a week or so. No surgery or anything required. He gave us some pain meds aswell.
> 
> ...


Poor baby  I'm glad you took him to the vet and that he'll be ok soon.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> ...So turns out he got a slight dislocation of his back leg and a tiny fracture in the ball of the joint. Vet says he should be fine in about a week or so. No surgery or anything required. He gave us some pain meds aswell...
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Ryan


Oh I'm so sorry Beamer was hurt. I'll be praying he heals fast and is back to his normal self in no time. Give him a little :kiss: from Pepper, please.

Wanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Beamer's little misadventure. 

Bugsy and I are sending love, :grouphug: and wishes for speedy recovery.


----------



## Beamers Aunt (Jul 3, 2007)

*Beamer*

ryan...how is beamer today...is he ok???


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Sorry......*

Hey Ryan. I was very upset to hear about the injury to Beamer. I hope that he has a speedy recovery and that he is back to his old self again. I would feel bad if he got hurt at our playdate on the 15th. Please give him a big hug and kisses from Myself, Dovanna and Radar. We are hoping that Beamer doesn't have any more complications.

Regards,

Derek...:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh no!

This happened to Gucci! But she was dropped by my 8 year old stepdaughters, not once but TWICE in one weekend..despite my scolding after the first time. But they are very small/short for their age and both times she hit pillows and blankets on the floor. (They had piled up a bunch of pillows and comforters in front of the TV where they were playing with her)

Anyhow, she didn't get injured like Beamer, but she does NOT like children picking her up now! Even if I am right there. I think her being dropped has made her afraid of being held by others besides me and my husband (and a few other people)

I'm so sorry to hear he got hurt  I know it was an accident, I was SO mad when it happened here because I had told them not to pick her up w/o me right there (because she squirms and I wanted to teach them how to hold her right) Of course, the excitement of a 3 lb puppy was just too much to handle for them) *sigh*

Praying for a speedy recovery for him! And I hope he isn't scared to be held from here on out. I would bet he'll be a little different acting around the person that dropped him 

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*a speedy recovery*

I am sorry that Beamer had a fall and will be feeling better soon.

You know, I get very nervous if anyone else is holding him other than me.
People seem to think they can drop these dogs from a high place like a cat.

I may be applying the same rule to adults as I do to children: holding and petting only close to the floor.

kisses to Beamer


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree w/ Gelbergirl!

I am always RIGHT there when other people pick her up now! lol, Now, If I turn my back to do laundry and the kids are in the room w/ her, I will just call Gucci to come with me.

If Beamer is going to be around your sister in law frequently, I would start having your SIL give her lots of treats and rebuild *trust*

I had another incident where Gucci was stung by a wasp, and my husband had to take it OFF her lip, but she got MAD at my husband (thinking somehow he had something to do with the pain) and was upset w/ him for a month!!! So I had him start giving her the majority of her treats and the really GOOD/favorite stuff, and she eventually forgot about it.

We are STILL in the process of working on her trusting kids  Heck, I am still working on trusting them too! lol 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan I am sorry to hear about Beamer. I wish him a speedy recovery and am sending you and your wife big hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Get well soon Beamer.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Get well Beamer and we are glad to hear he didnt need any surgery!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam and I send hugs and a speedy recovery to Beamer. :grouphug:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

So Sorry to hear that Beamer's leg is hurt...But he is young and should heal rather quickly. They are kinda like children, they heal fast. Good Luck and we will be thinking about you!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Feel better soon little Beamer...

It's a good thing you followed your instincts and had him checked out. It's good to know exactly what is wrong. Glad to hear it won't require surgery.

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So good to hear that little Beamer is going to be ok! Sorry for your scare!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

How is Beamer feeling today???Duncan is sending lots of hugs for a speedy recover!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan,
Sorry to read about Beamer's jump/fall and injuries.I'm glad you decided to take him to the vet.Even if it is expensive,at least you have piece of mind now,knowing exactly what is wrong.I'm hoping he will be healed soon!These little guys are fairly tough.Hang in there.......


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I hope that Beamer woke up without being too stiff. Brutus and Roxie send best wishes for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Beamer still seems not to be himself. He is doing alot of lying down.. and sleeping.. seems to have a slight limp in the back leg where his injury is. I have not given him his pain meds yet. Will be doing it at dinner time in 30mins. Will this make him feel better? Or will it make him more sleepy?

I was told to give him 3 drops once a day. It is Metacam Oral Suspension. Does this seem right for a little Hav puppy? 

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

How much does he weigh? It is one drop per pound, or 10 units or a 10 pound dog, 20 for a 20 pound dog ect... So if he weighs about 3-4 pounds then yes that is the right dose...I normally tell people to put it on some bread, most dogs eat it up becuse it smells like honey...I hope this is what you were asking..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*thanks!*

EMarie..

Thanks! I actually did not give it to him at dinner... Cause he seemed so groggy before so I didnt want to give him more drugs. He actually ate about 80% of his dinner and I gave hime some treats cause i felt bad for him.. :biggrin1:

But then after eating he was looking alot better... he was playful and being really well behaved. I think i'll start him on those meds tomorrow just incase he is in any pain.

Question though.. if he is in pain, is he less likely to go nuts? if i give him the meds and it takes the pain away, wont he think he's fine and then maybe hurt himself further?? kinda confused on that catch 22...


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

*sorry about your little guy*

Im new to this forum but wanted to tell you Im sorry to hear about your little guy. I also had to chime in here because as a vet nurse I feel like I had to add something. Yes, Im sure he is in pain...how much? Dogs are usually pretty tolerant to pain but they still could use some help to take the edge off. If your worried about your dose,call your vet. Please dont ever hesitate to call him/her if you have questions. That's what they are there for. Usually if they are in a lot of pain they wont eat. But that's not true for all of them. Usually the best person to decide what is right for your dog is you, the owner. We usually know them best. You do have to be careful about giving pain meds however. They can give the dog a false sense of being ok and then they get too active and actually end up hurting the injury more. Fallowing your vets instructions on limited play and excerise are very important. But we all know how hard it is to keep a playful hav down. I have seen dogs many times end up in surgery because owners had a hard time keeping them from being too active. Sounds like your doing the right thing though. I think it's always better to let them feel the injury a little so they baby it more but not to much that they are hurting and wont eat. It's a fine line you'll have to monitor yourself to adjust. Good luck and best wishes. Work with your vet...


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Good Point Brandy...but animals do heal better when they are not in pain...it is our responsibility as their keeper to keep them calm. I always told clients to keep them in their kennel and only have them out when you could watch them. With a fractured pelvis or ball in socket it is majorly important to keep him as still as possible to help him heal quickly and correctly. But she is right, your vet is always there for you to ask questions!!!! And normally they are always willing to help.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would call the vet and double check if you are unsure of the dose, but I would definately give my pup pain medicine after an injury like that, I just wouldn't want my baby to suffer any pain unneccessarily.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info Brandy!

Well i just gave him breakfast, and he ate half of it..( which is great considering he is not a big morning eater) I will give him a couple drops of the meds for lunch. 

Is giving it with a little peice of bread ok? I though I read that bread is a no no for these guys because of the yeast? any other good methods to get him to take his meds?
Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I give it to all my dogs, none of them have ever had a yeast infection of any kind. Make sure that you only give metacam once every 24 hours... that is all it is needed...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Brandy....great to have you & your wisdom on board!!:welcome: :clap2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So.. gave Beamer his 3 drops of his meds at lunch, and now he is bouncing off the walls. He is running all over the place. even faster than normal (if thats possible)..hhaaha.. i wonder if it had made him 'high' or it just made him feel better so he is making up for lost play time? Doctor told me to keep him calm..hmmmmmmm.. lol


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

a kennel or x-pen will help, for him to heal he needs to be calm...the doctor would tell you to stay in bed and you would do that...we can't tell Beamer to stay in bed and him understand...Good Luck sounds like you have your work cut out for you...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah.. my first..second..third..forth.. thought was to put him in is x=pen, but he whines like crazy to get out.. and he stand on his back legs the whole time.. so i thought maybe just take him out..but the he stats running around.. hmmm
I gave him a bully stick... that kept him busy with no moving around for a good hour or so.. now he is sleeping... ughh..


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

If you have a pool or even at his age a kiddie pool and have him swim with you there...that is really low impact exercise and it should really wear him out...I would probably try the kiddie pool... my thoughts are really with you, I can't imagine having to keep the 14 week old calm and quiet at my house...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well.. the vet said no stairs and no jumping! those are a must. He didnt really comment on walking/running to much. obviously im trying to limit his running.... and i carry him down and up all stairs. He has been acting much more like hisnormal self since i gave him the pain meds earlier today. So they must be working....


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Ryan,

I sure am sorry to hear about Beamers accident. Give him some kisses and a gentle hug from me and Kohana and we sure hope he heals quickly and back to his playful self again really soon!

Libby & Kohana:grouphug:


----------

